# Liberty3 V2.0 Download?



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the Liberty3 V2.0 zip with the correct md5 sums for the D2? I've downloaded over 15 times and still can't get them to match. Please send it to me if you could or post on here! Thanks in advance!


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

That's very strange, I downloaded it the first time and got a correct cheksum, perhaps try downloading it over wifi instead of 3g?


----------



## Skidoo03 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm actually trying to download from the website from my computer, I may just switch back over to my D2 then get it from ROM Manager. Is that what you did?

Edit: Downloaded again and it took a little longer and it worked!


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

it worked on the 1st time for me when it first came out


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had the same problem. I have downloaded it countless times from ROM Toolbox and can't get it to finish 100%


----------

